# Are there any "Homemade" wine clarifiers?



## MSLISAJ (Apr 7, 2014)

I have been making wine now for about 12 years and I do five to six gallon batches. In that time I have only had to use a clarifier once with great results. I have moved into the "country" now and don't have a good wine supply supplier close any more. The store that is here sells some wine things like yeast and corks but not much else as they are geared toward beer. I currently have a batch of wine that is not clearing, smells and tastes good but is very cloudy. It needs a clarifier. But when I go on line to buy a product the clarifiers are relatively cheap for a small packet but then there is a $10 or so shipping and handling fee. I don't want to buy so much of this product as to make the outrageous S&H fees justifiable so I need to figure out how to clear this wine on my own. 
BTW, I am not blaming the businesses as I do understand what it takes to stay in business. I do realize there are costs to shipping too, ie: envelope, time to put the packet and the first class stamp. Plus they are not going to want a credit card for the fees and all that. I go get it. I just have a simple problem with a good wine that I need to fix. 
I so appreciate the help.

Lisa


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 7, 2014)

Egg whites come to mind: http://winemakermag.com/26-a-clearer-understanding-of-fining-agents


----------



## MSLISAJ (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for the link and the idea. I'll give it a try.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 8, 2014)

Both time and cold stabilizing help clear the wines without adding a clarifier. It may just need more time. Also bring the temps up to the low 60's and degas it. Sometimes the gas keeps it from clearing. If that doesn't work, I would send for a packet of SuperKleer. It may cost $15 with shipping, but 25-30 bottles of a nice clear wine are at stake!


----------



## Turock (Apr 10, 2014)

What kind of wine is this? Very often, an added dose of pectic enzyme AND getting the carboy into warmer temps will resolve it. Many of us have our wineries in the basement and it's pretty cool during the winter. Move the carboy to a warmer area of the house and give it a few weeks to see if it doesn't begin to clear.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Apr 11, 2014)

Get a pound of sparkaloid online, it will last years for your next batch that needs fining and doesnt go bad. Besides eggs there is also blood, milk, spit or your could go down to the river and catch a sturgeon and use some of its belly to fine your wine. The problem is first though, WHAT is causing the haze depends on what fining agent you are going to use. WVMJ


----------

